# Training pays off!!



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe this isn't a major accomplishment to most of you. But today during a walk, three little yappy dogs came running down a driveway towards us. I was talking on the cell phone to my daughter while walking Lizzie so I really didn't see them coming...she just turned her head, looked at them, and kept walking. Then we passed a yard with two huge dogs tied up and barking. Again, she just looked and then ignored them. Tonight we passed a little Maltese on a leash at a ballgame and it was like he wasn't even there. I am so proud. In just two weeks, Lizzie has changed so much. I want to thank everyone here for advice and support and just for all the help with training and socializing.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome! I DO appreciate what a big deal that is. That is our only real problem with Iska and we've been working very hard to fix it. My wife and I sometime tell other people when she doesn't react and acts good when faced with a tough decision, but they usually don't understand how proud we are of her or why it's even worth mentioning.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh wow congrats to both of you! That is excellent, well done


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

That is such a good feeling when you have other dogs going CRAZY and your dog just looks at them like...."what is your problem?" and keeps walking...haha.. LOVE IT!! Congrats and good job Lizzie!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Way to go!! This is not a small thing: for your dog to be comfortable and secure enough to ignore other dogs, esp running & yapping dogs, is terrific! Also makes her a great ambassador for the breed...the more well behaved, solid GSDs people see, the better!


----------

